# Plea to Mavs-Suns fans



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lets keep it civil. No disrespecting like last yr between both teams.

But I want to get this crap over and done with for the future. I'm sick of the **** talking, disrespecting, everything. Talk basketball.

I don't know why we have problems, whether it's cuz of Nash, how Suns fan reacted when some Mavs fan blatantly disrespected the Suns last yr saying we'd get killed. I'm not sure why we can't get along for. Seems to be this big misconception or misunderstandings between both sides.

Whatever problem you have. Just grow up and let go of it.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

What's the fun in that?

Oh well. Go Suns!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> What's the fun in that?
> 
> Oh well. Go Suns!



I'm talking about the actual bitterness or dislike. Not talking about the fun type of stuff.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree. I can already see it starting, too...

Most Mavs fans are cool as hell, it's just odd that many of them seem to hate the Suns and their fans so much.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yep, the other thread is off and running.

As a Maverick fan, I want to impress others with my knowledge and passion about the game. 

Not my ability to talk smack - I was never good at putdowns. :angel:


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree on being civilized


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

After a series like the Spurs series, I dont think us Mavs fans will be talking much smack. We didnt get into any crazy fight in the Spurs series, so hopefully nothing will happen here.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I am the only who thinks it's a hoot apparently :biggrin:

dissonance19 how'd you age 4 years overnight?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm with ^. Keep it civil.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

**** the Mavericks! BUrn in hell! 









j/k
=) Good luck..........


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> **** the Mavericks! BUrn in hell!


It's kinda like taking a good ****. It feels better to get it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I don't know why we have problems, whether it's cuz of Nash, how Suns fan reacted when some Mavs fan blatantly disrespected the Suns last yr saying we'd get killed.


You know, the trash talking went both ways.

Anyway, see no need for it at all.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I agree. I can already see it starting, too...
> 
> Most Mavs fans are cool as hell, it's just odd that many of them seem to hate the Suns and their fans so much.


I've already explained to you why that was, and it wasn't about one team winning over the other. I don't think it would do any good to rehash the whole he said/she said thing, but as I said it definitely went both ways last year.

I think we should just concentrate on this year and enjoy playful ribbing without the ludicrously overboard bashing from anyone.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah. It's about Nash.  All arguments about the Spurs series were pretty much about our hatred for Finley. I personally don't hold anything against Nash...if anything, his leave was the beginning of our new, championship-caliber team.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

1337 said:


> Yeah. It's about Nash.  All arguments about the Spurs series were pretty much about our hatred for Finley. I personally don't hold anything against Nash...if anything, his leave was the beginning of our new, championship-caliber team.


Nash is meaningless to me. I honestly don't care what team he's on. So no, it's definitely not about him.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i agree. i remember how ugly it got last year between some members...i havent been on enough lately to see how it's been, but the more civil the better


----------

